

OkCupid Labs Data - Cats will get you laid - mcgrathpm11
http://blog.ravelapp.com/post/52812102540/women-like-dogs-more-but-cats-will-get-you-laid

======
Breefield
It seems cat pictures correlate with longer conversations. They then suggest
this means hooking up is more likely (perhaps OkC knows more about the
signifiers of hookup than they are publishing here).

Couldn't the opposite also be suggested? Dog pictures mean less talking more
meeting up in person, whereas cat lovers are conversationalists?

This entire article strikes me as very sharable though, cats = sex.

[edit]: I initially missed "Ravel is built with love by OkCupid Labs in San
Francisco, CA" in the sidebar.

~~~
jaredsohn
>I hate to ignore the actual content, but this is not from OkCupi Labs, nor is
it OkC Lab data, it's from Ravel App.

From the page: "Ravel is built with love by OkCupid Labs in San Francisco, CA"

~~~
andrewcooke
it's also got way more speculative bullshit and tired innuendo (and much less
raw data) than the okcupid posts.

------
yanghan
Dogs also take more time to take care of than cats, which means their owners
are less likely the type to go out on dates all the time. I barely know any
single men who own dogs, unless they live with their parents, or are involved
already. I don't think it directly has anything to do with having a cat or a
dog in your photo..

------
ipsin
Happy thought for the day: toxoplasma gondii can be transmitted via cat feces,
and is associated with promiscuity and schizophrenia, among other things.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1764421/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1764421/)

------
Yahivin
Interesting, but I'd like to see a more rigorous experimental methodology.

~~~
bennyg
Only on HackerNews...

